# Greetings All From Across The Pond...



## RobG (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello all, just signed up here. I've been lurking around for a while though. Looking forward to sharing with all. I've been managing this addiction for a few years now and have narrowed it down to mainly the vintage Seikos, as they seem to give me the most bang for the buck. Again, greetings all and good TIMES...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome Rob, we have many Seiko lovers here.


----------



## RobG (Feb 15, 2005)

Roy said:


> Welcome Rob, we have many Seiko lovers here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Roy, my compliments on the forum, quite informative.


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

Welcome Rob, you've come to the right place to see some vintage seikos


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

RobG said:


> Hello all, just signed up here. I've been lurking around for a while though. Looking forward to sharing with all. I've been managing this addiction for a few years now and have narrowed it down to mainly the vintage Seikos, as they seem to give me the most bang for the buck. Again, greetings all and good TIMES...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Rob,

Welcome, you are right, Seiko are great value. Got some pics?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Rob,

Glad to have you with us mate.


----------



## RobG (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks guys, still trying to get some pics posted. I'll give it another go...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Rob,

Welcome to the forum. I'm a big Seiko fan too (both vintage and modern) - I have my 7002 150m diver on right now


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Rob,

And welcome to the Forum from me









MIKE..


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Welcome Rob... Like Paul I'm wearing a Seiko diver except mine is a very battered 6309-7290























There are a lot of Seikoholics around here























Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cant have too many Seikoholics here







Bring 'em on!!

Welcome....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello and welcome Rob, is there a particular style of Seiko you like eg divers or chronographs or are your interests more general?









I only have at present a 1970`s chronograph







not sure which model although it has 6138-3002 on the back and a modern SKX-007 diver







both bought from our genial host.


----------



## RobG (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome guys, i'll post some pics soon hopefully, gotta get some image hosting.

Thanks Mach, I was stuck on bell-matics for a while, got enough of those to satsify me for a while. Now i'm tinkering with some of the older divers, 6309's, 6105's, and a couple of 7002's. Just finished 2 of the 6309's, will post some pics soon. Couple of 6138,6139's on the bench too.







Basically if its a Seiko diver, I want it....









Regards and Thanks again all

RobG


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

RobG said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys, i'll post some pics soon hopefully, gotta get some image hosting.
> 
> Thanks Mach, I was stuck on bell-matics for a while, got enough of those to satsify me for a while. Now i'm tinkering with some of the older divers, 6309's, 6105's, and a couple of 7002's. Just finished 2 of the 6309's, will post some pics soon. Couple of 6138,6139's on the bench too.
> 
> ...


you should get on with Hakim then who seems to be trying to get an example of every Seiko Diver ever made as far as I can tell


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi Rob & welcome.

These are the only 2 Seikos I have at present.


----------



## RobG (Feb 15, 2005)

You gotta love that landmaster, very sharp.

I finaly got some image hosting set up, lets see if its working.

This is a 6309 that I just finished resurecting, wish i would have taken some before pics but believe me it was in rough shape. Only able to get a wrist shot for now, can bring myself to take it off.









Host

Hope the pic turns out, thanks for looking. RobG


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Link worked Rob.!









Thanks for that mate.


----------



## RobG (Feb 15, 2005)

Stan said:


> Link worked Rob.!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool beans, thanks...


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Welcome to the foum, Rob.


----------

